# good detail chroming wanted



## robert bell (Sep 23, 2017)

got a pat pending schwinn brake hub and some stamped lobdell rims I need chromed. hub ran with a hub polisher probably most it's life and has very shallow stamping left. lobdell's shallow to begin with. anyone know a plater that can handle chroming these and work carefully to preserve stamping? don't want normal polish out everything, lots of copper type plating.


----------



## TR6SC (Sep 23, 2017)

This piece on my 1885 Star had delicate engraving that I wanted saved. It looks better now than before the plating. I'm very happy with the quality of their work.
Sherm's in Sacramento. Very clean shop. Magazine covers on the wall of their work. All pieces photographed on the way in. Ask for Art or Dave.





Or, if you want to double or triple the price and get it done in a concourse fashion, there is always Cristensen Plating in Vernon, CA. Serious Pebble Beach work. The absolute finest.


----------

